# Seperation Anxiety and Chewing



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

So I have a roughly 16 month old German Shepherd and I've begun to notice that when my fiance and me leave for any amount of time he barks, whines, and chews anything he can get his teeth on. He doesn't ever chew any other time. It's only when we leave. He does not have a crate and never has. He's always been very well behaved up until this point. Is there any way to correct this behavior?

Im new to this site and hope this is the appropriate place to post this. Also I hope its okay that I add a picture of Gus, my shepherd.
Thank you for any help or advice you offer.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum? What types of things is he chewing? 
He could also be bored. 
Can you get him a crate and get him used to it?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That handsome, innocent looking face. I have never been faced with that problem, is there a room in your house that is kinda pet proof that he could be put in when you have to leave? I would have no idea, if he continues to destroy things I would either put him in a safe room or a crate.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

msvette2u, how exactly would I get him used to a crate?


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi...welcome! At his age your dog is like a teenager,testing what he can get away with. This is normal for some dogs & doesn't mean he wants to be bad. What he may need is more rules rather than freedoms. What this means is start some training and practice it regularly-mostly around your home if that is where he is left alone. In addition a REALLY tired dog has less energy to chew,etc. There are alot of other things to try, but this is a start!
Good luck!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been working with him as much as his attention span will allow me. 
Would it be a good idea to try to associate being alone with a toy or a treat? Or would that just blow up in my face? I tried leaving him with a toy and it seemed to help..im just hoping its teaching a good behavior.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GusGus said:


> msvette2u, how exactly would I get him used to a crate?


You would acquire the crate and begin associating it with good things, such as leaving the door open, feeding him in it, etc.
Then gradually shut the door, like when he's eating, and gradually start leaving like 10 min. or so, coming back, praising, etc.

It's a gradual process and should work out fine for him and you, and keep him safe while you're gone.


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

Leaving him with a toy won't give him any bad habits-make it a edible or heavy duty toy like nylabone or kong and/or make it a puzzle toy like puzzle ball with kibble inside. Try running him 30 minutes right before you leave him. The crate will limit his chewing but it may not help with his anxiety. You will be more successful if you address both. Good luck!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you guys so much! Ill try these things and hopefully it will make my wallet feel better and most importantly my puppy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry I have no advice for you. But I just wanna say welcome. I felt nostalgia over your post because when I first posted I told everyone it was my first post too (der does that make sense? lol). I was a little intimidated. I hope you feel welcome here though!


----------

